# Any difference in Gummy / Gummi Stones ?



## khoed792 (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys any difference in gummy / gummi stones ? or do they all do the same job ?
because diamond stones I know have differences right ? 

and where do you guys buy yours from ?


----------

